# Plastics Casting Process



## The Imaginative (16 نوفمبر 2008)

أخواني المشرفين والمشاركين الأعزاء .. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
أتمنى منكم مساعدتي في موضوع بحث بعنوان "Plastics Casting Process" ، وأتمنى أن لا أكون قد أزعجتكم.
شكراً لكم على كل ما تقدموه لنا من جهود جبارة مشكورة، ومعلومات وبحوث مفيدة
:84:​


----------



## mnci (17 نوفمبر 2008)

يا اخى تفضل ونحن فى خدمتك وغيرك من الاخوة المهندسين فى اى بحث فقط اطلب وان شاء الله ترى كل خير تفضل طلبك
http://cr.pennnet.com/articles/article_display.cfm?article_id=40451


----------



## العقاب الهرم (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا وبارك الله فيك


----------

